# help cutting phase!!!



## lukef96 (Jun 10, 2014)

hiya guys im 18 and ive been bulking for 15 weeks and gone 4rm 137lbs to 185lbs and its now dat time for cutting dat unwanted fat and toning up.the aim is to lose around 10 pounds of fat ,my body fat is around 19% and would like to get that down to around 10-12%, i was thinking about a diet dat consists of around 2900 calories, 360g protein, 130g of carbs and 40g of fat does this sound right? my workout will stay the same workin each body part once a week bt increasing the reps and decresing the weight slightly and adding cardio 3 times a week 30-45 mins

any suggestions


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Good luck with dat lol


----------



## evolution (Jul 18, 2009)

word up da main man


----------



## Brynweb (Oct 22, 2004)

Looks like u got it down bruv.

Da fing is, less calories is more fat loss innit.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

Everyone is different but I don't think you need quite so much protein. Thats 2gm for every lb weight. And thats overall weight not just muscle weight. I'd say you need about 230-250gm. Carbs and fats wise. Its more about when your eating them. Try to use carbs in the am. And fats in the afternoon or say after 2-3pm. How many cals were you taking to bulk up? As thats clearley worked for you. Can suggest a good figure based on that.

Hope thats a bit more informative for you.


----------



## lukef96 (Jun 10, 2014)

hiya mate fanks for the reply well atm im having around 5000 calories and 4rm dat number going 2 gradually decrese the amount til i get 2 da number


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

lukef96 said:


> hiya mate fanks for the reply well atm im having around 5000 calories and 4rm dat number going 2 gradually decrese the amount til i get 2 da number


Hello Luke,if you havn't already taken the hint,please refrain from text speak,it makes you appear retarded.

Best of luck with your goals.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

John Anothony said:


> cutting can be easy if you know the right things to do
> 
> "]John Anthony[/url]


Mate,if thats the best advice you can give then don't bother.Please stop spamming the board.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

lukef96 said:


> hiya mate fanks for the reply well atm im having around 5000 calories and 4rm dat number going 2 gradually decrese the amount til i get 2 da number


I'd drop down to 3500 and see how you are. Then take it from there. See how you go. The next main thing is your cardio. I find an hour at incline 5 on the treadmill. Walking at 6km/h is working for me at the moment.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

please refrain from the text speak...

you will find it very hard to lose and continue to lose on these low carbs and this low fat amounts can you let me know where your energy will come from??

how much cardio are you doing?

can you detail your diet meal by meal please along with the weights of all foods this way we can help more


----------



## lukef96 (Jun 10, 2014)

hiya mate this is a rough outline of my diet so far

Breakfast

10 egg whites

1 scoop whey protein

30g low fat peanut butter

50g branflakes + 300ml semi skimmed milk

mid morning snack

130g tuna

100g chicken

100g yogurt

l

unch

100g chicken

my protein bar

before workout

30g low fat peanut butter

creatine

after workout

2 scoops whey protein

130g tuna

dinner

steak or 175 g fish

160g vegetables

salad

75g chicken

before bed

60g cottage cheese

1 scoop whey

calories 2638 protein 366.4g carbs 177.4g fat 55g

need to increase my calories to around 2900

supplements

multi vitamin, fish oil, amino acid, zma, flex seed oil

will be inroducing cardio 3 times a week after my workout 30 -45 mins run

any ideas would be helpful thanks


----------

